
Death of Jean-Marie Hullot, Co-Creator of NextStep and the iPhone - fermigier
http://binaire.blog.lemonde.fr/2019/06/20/jean-marie-hullot-informaticien-visionnaire-technologiste-exceptionnel/
======
kteare
Jean-Marie was also the creator of interface builder and was My cofounder at
RealNames. He was the nicest person you could imagine. Humble and super
clever. I will miss him.

------
jtotheh
This guy was apparently an amazing visionary.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-
Marie_Hullot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Marie_Hullot) My browser or
maybe Google translated the original article from the French. Sounds like a
somewhat unsung hero!

